# TTC after implanon removal



## wallace

Hello im new to this site. just wanted to introduce myself. Recently got married aged 39 years and just started TTC. Recently had implanon removed and still waiting for period (30 days later)!


----------



## xoButterfly25

https://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae306/xoButterfly25/BabyandBump.gif​


----------



## camocutie2006

:wave: Hello! :D


----------



## cleckner04

:wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## ROFFNAMUM

hi ladies, congratulations to all for getting preg and gl to those still trying. im new to this site and was just looking for some advise really please, i still have the implanon in my arm but i have a appointment to get it removed on thursday, i was just wondering how long till i would be able to to ttc after removel,
i have had the implant now for 2 years, and for the past 4 month i have not had a period, i am not a first time tryer ttc a i already have 4 amazing children, im just unsure as to the waiting time for the implants hormone ill leave my system,
many thanks to all for reading and gl in the future.x.x.x.x


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB :happydance: x


----------



## babygirl1739

hiya i had my implanon out on the 16th november and nothing yet iv had really bad cramps but no period its driving me mad,we will have to keep in touch with how we get on,iv heard it can take up to a year for you to get period then god knows how long to conceive but also heard it can take weeks,i suppose every 1s different,good luck xx :hugs:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------

